# What's the hunting like in Wilkinson County?



## 84gator (Dec 25, 2005)

I may have an opportunity to lease 220 acres next year. The land was bought by a man I know and already has someone who had previously leased it.
It is in the middle of the county. I have never been in that area before. Does anyone have any info. on that area??

Thanks


----------



## Gator1679 (Dec 25, 2005)

Grown ones walking around everywhere there! Just kidding. Its like any other middle georgia county. A lot of timber company lands, so it depends on the age of the timber and surroundings. Best thing to do is go check it out. I used to hunt down there, and had some good hunting till the trees got to big and the thick, briary undergrowth died out. The deer moved off pretty much after that.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 26, 2005)

Hunted there many years. Didn't see many deer but killed a few real good bucks.


----------



## PHIL M (Dec 27, 2005)

there is nothing wrong with wilkinson co. its mostly timber farms. the deer population is not as high as some counties, which is good for healthier deer. the buck in my avatar came from wilkinson co.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Dec 27, 2005)

The hunting is pretty good. There are some big deer around there. We see deer almost every weekend we hunt. We haven't seen anything really big this year, but have gotten some trail cam pictures of a big one. Found a really big scrape this year to. It's a good county to hunt.


----------



## miner (Jan 11, 2006)

Wilco is a very good sleeper county.There are some very large deer there.The better hunting as in most places would be on your major creeks or the river.I see deer killed most years that would score in the top of any killed  in the state.I dont think it would compare to Walton or Macon,but in my opinion better than Hancock.


----------

